# Honey consumer's needs



## Hive5ive (Nov 21, 2015)

Here is a short list of what I hear from my customers. They want local, unfiltered, unpasteurized honey. They want a professional looking package and assurance it was packaged properly.
Bottom line is that the quality needs to be top notch! I also ask top dollar for my honey, it's worth every penny!


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

In addition, customers (especially wholesale customers) want consistency which can be really tough because you can't control what honey gets produced (unless you move your hives to chase certain flows). I purposely mix all my honey prior to bottling. Otherwise the early season will be light and mild (everybody likes it) and late season will be darker and stronger (not everybody likes it). It's like when you hear folks say, "I tried wildflower honey once, and I didn't like it." It takes some cajoling to get them to try it again.


----------

